# I guess BSNL is Increasing speeds again!!!



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

this is the newest rurmour about bsnl broadband, don't know its authenticity but its a very very good news if found true 



> The changes of bsnl plan from jan 1 2008 is
> 
> 1.unlimited plan thats (900) will get around 512 kpbs speed
> 
> ...



this information is too good to be true
but thats possible


----------



## nvidia (Dec 8, 2007)

Can you mention the source?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup they are testing my line and i am witnessing it on my modem page.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hmm.... aggar yeh sach hai to Aapke muh mein ghee shakkar *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
aur yeh jhuth nikala to dekh lena phir....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2007)

hold on ur horses man 
its too good to be true


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 8, 2007)

abhi 2mbps to de nahi paa rahe...4mbps kya denge!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 8, 2007)

they are still to start 512 Kbps UL plan for home purpose.How they will just upgrade all 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps..I think this will remain rurmour for 1sta JAN 2009


----------



## vicky_l7 (Dec 8, 2007)

lol dont believe bsnl why does government setups are so loose


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

Whether they are giving 2MBPS or 4MBPS. No use... I don't have BroadBand here


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

Come On MTNL Wat Abt U?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 8, 2007)

BSNL is crap CRAP CRAP CRAP...... 

OK... that might have sounded a little too much, but 4Mbps Vs 512Kbps.... what the hell is this. Doesn't it get in their thick heads that the amount of data transferred in the night u/l time of the 500 plan is MORE than that transferred by the 900 plan in the entire day?

.... As I said in the MS Vs Linux war.... Why do I even bother.....


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2007)

Hoping Such News  From Airtel  .............


----------



## vaithy (Dec 8, 2007)

Speed alone don't solve the problrms..while GM level officers are made to believe, no waiting list now, but actually there are hundreds of applicants turned away in several exchange area in my circle .. I have asked one of the officer belonging to the exchange.and he confessed there is shortage of  components, accessaries(modem,dslam card etc) and during the rain, frequent powercut, bad ups support,and many more problems to be solved.. their views is, without fully servicing existing customers, expanding the base will lose the customer confidence..It is better BSNL procure the components first to wipe the shortage..clear the waiting list, then go for the speed increase.. In my view if any speed increase may happen after April 14..


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

so one thing is sure, there will be a increase in speeds for sure


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 9, 2007)

*BSNL is unstable, unreliable, CR@P CR@P CR@P.​*
This is not possible with BSNL as they even don't have 2 mbps.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

^^Very true.
Not possible on current lines cause they are unstable at 8064kbps.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 9, 2007)

ravi buzz us all if airtel announces such schemes in advance man


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 9, 2007)

ArZuNeOs said:
			
		

> ravi buzz us all if airtel announces such schemes in advance man


yes sure dear


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 9, 2007)

if it comes true .. its a bonus to all.. coz other ISP should follow or will be deemed....

hope this comes true..
paying 1100/- for UL 256kbps airtel....


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

Today, I read in Local newspaper that they are increasing speed !!

But it's only for Business Plans..

Here the rates and plans are..


> Business 2000      256Kbps(upto 8Mbps)      Rs.2000pm
> Business 4000      1Mbps(upto 8Mbps)         Rs.4000pm
> Business 15000     2Mbps(upto 8Mbps)        Rs.15,000pm



I really can't understand what this UPTO 8Mbps mean ??


----------



## moshel (Dec 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> this is the newest rurmour about bsnl broadband, don't know its authenticity but its a very very good news if found true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoooopiiiiiii!!!!!!!............if this is correct then tere mooh mein ghee, shakar, mithai, rasgulla.....etc etc.....

btw who says bsnl adsl is bad????? im using since 3 yrs now....have hardly ever had any downtime.......and the speed is almost always consistent...i always get a download speed of 30kbps....

and airtel charges 1100/- for 256kbps unlimited?????.....bsnl is only 900/- (the one im using)


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 9, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> *BSNL is unstable, unreliable, CR@P CR@P CR@P.​*
> 
> This is not possible with BSNL as they even don't have 2 mbps.




I am from Pune. And in my my area we have never suffered from low speed , unstable connection.. i am very happy with dataone. 
I always get speed more than 1mbps.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 9, 2007)

I also had a fairly good result with Dataone in Pune 

But ever since I Moved to Chichwad the dataone Server is always "678"

ps: for non Dataone GUys 678: Remote Computer not responding


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 9, 2007)

oh really? My friend who lives in Dapodi got a connection in April 2007. Since then he has faced about 5-6 downtimes that too each of about 3-4 days.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

dataone is very stable for me and most in my state afaik. they are giving 1.7-2.x speeds for all users.afaik no waiting list here in my exchange,and they may give new connxns asap and the engineers are uptodate reg knowledge.
I hope they will increase speed to 4mbps and bw limit 5GB and best of all night unlimited starts at *12AM-8AM *  dreams ,a lil carried away!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 9, 2007)

moshel said:
			
		

> and airtel charges 1100/- for 256kbps unlimited?????.....bsnl is only 900/- (the one im using)


Airtel 256 Ul plan:
Monthly rental including modem rental -->> Rs. 999/- per month.
If you dont take modem on rental..monthly rental will be Rs. 949/- per month.

Plus extra taxes..which is charged by all ISP.

And with that....airtel gives best support and service.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have read in their newsletter that they are planning for this by the first quarter of 2008 (preferable Jan 2008). This was also published in local vernacular dailies of Kolkata quoting Calcutta telephones MD.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ Means that, for one hour a month, the speed will be 8Mbps... for the remaining XXX hours it will be around 2Mbps or less.... but theoretically, it will be 8Mbps .... x-(


----------



## major9 (Dec 9, 2007)

In my area the connection is very good. Gets about 190Kbps in upto 2mbps plan.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

^^That's not a problem for me either.
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2833/speed1kh7.jpg

Problem is customer support.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2007)

hey!! do u get those speeds all the time??
lucky u.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> *BSNL is unstable, unreliable, CR@P CR@P CR@P.​*
> 
> This is not possible with BSNL as they even don't have 2 mbps.



Lol... then keep enjoying your whatever pathetic speeds while everyone else shifts to 8Mbps *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

@shirish_nagar that's the official Rainbow 6 Vegas patch.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I really can't understand what this UPTO 8Mbps mean ??


It means the connection will run at whatever stable speed is possible on your line to a maximum of 8Mbps. If you telephone line is good enough, then you will get full 8Mbps. If your line's got too many joints, static noise etc, then lets say maybe 4Mbs.

ADSL is always upto, so don't be surprised when it says upto. But for those ADSL providers who just say '8Mbps' and not 'upto 8Mbps' are lying to you!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2007)

When will MTNL launch 2mbps unlimited???
and no signs of 8mbps from mtnl's side.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75264


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ Dude, what are you trying to prove? you seriously seem to have some grudge against them when you are already getting 3Mbps on a 2Mbps BSNL line. Don't you feel ashamed one bit? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif

This is not the first time in the world that any service provider has had problems. You seems to suggest that BSNL is the only ISP in the entire world which has problems with a handfull of connections.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 9, 2007)

If suppose..BSNL ..provides some new year gifts for 500 plan also...then do we need to replace the modem....or the old will work fine ... like MT882 etc.


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 9, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Lol... then keep enjoying your whatever pathetic speeds while everyone else shifts to 8Mbps *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


What is there to laugh about so much ? 

We had a very bad experience with Bfone billing around 2 years ago. Due to this bad impression of BSNL on us, we won't won't won't won't .... EVER go for BSNL's products.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> We had a very bad experience with Bfone billing around 2 years ago. Due to this bad impression of BSNL on us, we won't won't won't won't .... EVER go for BSNL's products.


I'm never said BSNL provides 100% service to all 100% customers. Errors happen everywhere with everyservice provider and not just confined to BSNL.

Even I've had billing issues with them which got sorted by taking things through the right track. If there is an issue, then anyone needs to take it up with them rather than do little and do nothing and just complain and assume that someone should get a brain pulse that you have billing issues and sort it out automatically. No offence mate, but problems are not just confined to a single ISP.



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> If suppose..BSNL ..provides some new year gifts for 500 plan also...then do we need to replace the modem....or the old will work fine ... like MT882 etc.


There wouldn't be a need to change of modem as all the modems that BSNL supplied supports annexure b which is 8Mbps


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 9, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I'm never said BSNL provides 100% service to all 100% customers. Errors happen everywhere with everyservice provider and not just confined to BSNL.
> 
> Even I've had billing issues with them which got sorted by taking things through the right track. If there is an issue, then anyone needs to take it up with them rather than do little and do nothing and just complain and assume that someone should get a brain pulse that you have billing issues and sort it out automatically. No offence mate, but problems are not just confined to a single ISP.
> 
> ...


Dude, 

I am using Reliance. There was a main cable cut during the rainy season this year.

We complained them. The connection was down for about 4 days.

The refunded the amount for the downtime in the next bill !! This is the most astonishing thing about Reliance.

We had such Bfone Downtimes many times. But we were never given refund for the loss !!


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

Whatever man.......I...I don't talk to freaks.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 9, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> I am using Reliance. There was a main cable cut during the rainy season this year.
> 
> ...



If there is a major cable fault MTNL also refunds the amount automatically in the bill without even calling them!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2007)

The one about Rs 250 for 2 MBps maybe true as I saw an ad today!


----------



## src2206 (Dec 10, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> The one about Rs 250 for 2 MBps *maybe* true as I saw an ad today!


   Not *Maybe*, *it is true*. My sibling is already using that plan and enjoying a speed very near to 2Mbps and greater then 2Mbps when using IDM.


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 10, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> If there is a major cable fault MTNL also refunds the amount automatically in the bill without even calling them!


Well, the topic here is about BSNL and not about MTNL. Though both are operated by the Indian Govt. ; the quality and working of MTNL is much better than BSNL.



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Whatever man.......I...I don't talk to freaks.



I am Linux Freak which means that I strongly prefer Linux than any other OS


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 10, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> I am Linux Freak which means that I strongly prefer Linux than any other OS


I wasn't talking to u.I was to the virus here.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> BSNL is crap CRAP CRAP CRAP......
> 
> OK... that might have sounded a little too much, but 4Mbps Vs 512Kbps.... what the hell is this. Doesn't it get in their thick heads that the amount of data transferred in the night u/l time of the 500 plan is MORE than that transferred by the 900 plan in the entire day?
> 
> .... As I said in the MS Vs Linux war.... Why do I even bother.....



yep u r right .....even check this one ......better for the download freaks...........*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75282

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## src2206 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is my latest speed test:

*www.speedtest.net/result/210733808.png



 Hope this will silent the skeptics


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Hope this will silent the skeptics



What skeptics man? BSNL has officially slated the release of 8Mbps, then what's the doubt now?


----------



## src2206 (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> yep u r right .....even check this one ......better for the download freaks...........*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75282
> 
> Thanks
> Regards.....
> Expertno.1


   I meant these people who still prefers to be in self induced oblivion to preserve their dogma


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 11, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Here is my latest speed test:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/210733808.png
> 
> ...


nice speeds there, me waiting for some increase in speeds


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2007)

Great .. My internet down for last 19 hours  hell with 8mbps .. give me my internet back


----------



## src2206 (Dec 12, 2007)

I had some problems today morning...hope that yours get resolved soon. 

Wish you luck m8 (Gary4Gear)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

two days back dataone failed to resolve few sites though speeds are good.i doubt whether it is opendns which i use or dataone bb the cause


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea, i too faced problems with Opendns. Now am on my own dns service.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2007)

server down in my exchange, My exchange is completely down *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif, CC said it will be resolved today *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

^^BSNL CC people do not know anything.They lie to get rid of people.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 12, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> server down in my exchange, My exchange is completely down *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif, CC said it will be resolved today *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


maybe there are upgrading the DSLAM


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2007)

Im back online  .. almost 48 hrs downtime


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ welcome back *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
yaha bhi NET prob aa rahi hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## src2206 (Dec 12, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^BSNL CC people do not know anything.They lie to get rid of people.


   At least that is not the case here. They are very friendly and does not give empty promises. very functional, I must say, far better than earlier VSNL ones which not only gave empty promises, but I had to pay the bill for calling their CC- no toll free number as BSNL has. Though I understand that their service varies from place to place, but think about the size of this concern, other companies are Lilliput in comparison with BSNL.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

I too agree with src2206. CC depends on the location. In here the NIB Nodal Office acts as the CC. They have been quite helpful to me (and atleast to subscribers of Trivandrum)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^u mean coreserver no?In Ernakulam,core server no is always busy!  but the exchange ppl are really helpful and even i say few are geeks reg networking!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

Nopes, we got an office in here, locally known as Internet Exchange. Its the Trivandrum NIB office. Its filled with networking geeks and gurus. But they are courteous. Too courteous, i should say !!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 12, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Nopes, we got an office in here, locally known as Internet Exchange. Its the Trivandrum NIB office. Its filled with networking geeks and gurus. But they are courteous. Too courteous, i should say !!


nice but here they don't give a damm,
we call them sir sir but they don't give a damm
what sir, my foot


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^u should remove ur shoes when entering BSNL office,atleast let bsnl guys suffer the rot from uva socks


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 16, 2007)

<<BUMP>>
anyone getting increase in speeds yet?
its 17th dec, still......


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes i am currently getting speeds in excess of 300Kilo Bytes/sec since the test was stopped.
I don't know why though.Maybe they will increase the speeds.


----------

